# How long does it usually take...



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

For Amazon to send back a book/document I emailed to be reformatted? Its been over 3 days, of course it could be the Christmas holiday but I wanted to know how long the usuall time is so I know if I need to try again or not.

thanks much!

theresam

ps: if I'm not in the right place please feel free to move me


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

From my experiences, 2 or 3 minutes to a half hour or so.

Longer if the service is down (which happens).

It also may depend on what format you sent to be converted.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> For Amazon to send back a book/document I emailed to be reformatted? Its been over 3 days, of course it could be the Christmas holiday but I wanted to know how long the usuall time is so I know if I need to try again or not.
> 
> thanks much!
> 
> ...


The few we've sent have taken less than a minute.

Some people have reported that they don't get their reformatted book unless they already have their Whispernet turned on when the book is sent to their Kindle. You might try again.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks, it's in PDF format that I was sending. I'll send it again and have my wispernet on.

thanks

theresam


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

with PDFs I have found if the file is too big it will fail. If you continue to have trouble use my converter
http://sourceforge.net/projects/autokindle/


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks! I got the file. It was my bad, my outlook takes two email addresses and I forgot to add them both to my approved list since I don't pay attention which one sends out an email. After I added it it went through this time.  Looks pretty good too.

I'll also keep the link you gave ninjapanzer incase of trouble later on.

Theresam


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Thanks! I got the file. It was my bad, my outlook takes two email addresses and I forgot to add them both to my approved list since I don't pay attention which one sends out an email. After I added it it went through this time. Looks pretty good too.
> 
> I'll also keep the link you gave ninjapanzer incase of trouble later on.
> 
> Theresam


I did the same thing early on. .. .decided to add all my e-mail addresses then just in case.

You can convert your own PDF's too using Mobi Creator. . . google it and you'll find the site. Use the professional version. I find it does a better job of converting than whatever program Amazon runs the file thru.

Ann


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Ann,  I'll hunt it down and save it for the next one  

theresam


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I did the same thing early on. .. .decided to add all my e-mail addresses then just in case.
> 
> You can convert your own PDF's too using Mobi Creator. . . google it and you'll find the site. Use the professional version. I find it does a better job of converting than whatever program Amazon runs the file thru.
> 
> Ann


Here it is:

http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/default.asp?Language=EN


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link Leslie. . . I didn't have time to look it up yesterday. . .

Ann


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I did the same thing early on. .. .decided to add all my e-mail addresses then just in case.
> 
> You can convert your own PDF's too using Mobi Creator. . . google it and you'll find the site. Use the professional version. I find it does a better job of converting than whatever program Amazon runs the file thru.
> 
> Ann


Wow, my experience has been the opposite. MobiCreator tends to throw away the paragraph breaks and insert lots of random breaks in the midst of sentences on my PDF conversions. Amazon almost never has this problem (it has other problems, though).

The only effective way I've found to convert a PDF is to load it into Acrobat (not the Reader, the actual Acrobat program) and convert to HTML or DOC files, then convert of ebook format.

But then, I could be way too picky about formatting. I'll grant that.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It might also make a difference depending on the sort of document.  I was converting an IRS pub which has lots of headings and subheadings and short paragraphs.  The one I sent through amazon lost all the internal links.  Mobi kept them.  Which will work better for actually using the document.

I can see where paragraphing and such would be a pain if it's meant to be a 'read straight thru' thing.

Ann


----------

